# How do you stay motivated/happy with this problem



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello I've had this problem for four years and sometimes I just find it really hard to want to actually do things with my life because of this problem.It's got to the point where i graduated early from high school because i could not take dealing with this problem and high school.Now i'm in college & its hard to stay motivated & keep going because of this problem.I know school is important but its hard when it feels like my number one priority is getting rid of this problem & feeling normal again.Plus just dealing with ppl and how they react to this problem just makes it even harder to stay focused on school and not worry about this problem.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

biggest motivation for me when I was dealing with this problem for 4 years (im a senior in highschool now) was wanting to be successful when i am a full time adult. I want a family and a good paying job, I want kids too. Thats my motivation.

All i can really say is find something to look forward to. I went through depression, anxiety and all that bs, but I want a good future so bad I did everything I could to keep pushing forward and find an answer. Now Im cured.

So yeah, find something to look forward to, and you have to have a burning desire to achieve it, or else you never will.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I agree with devil,you have to think about when you'll be cured and can have a fulfilling life..it will take time,but you can get the mastery of it
I just tell myself that I am better than I was last year and getting better everyday.Now that you are trying to find a cure not just sitting around and doing nothing you will feel better....someone here will say something that will work for you..keep trying a bunch of things something will work out for you
It wont take a week because it didn't take a week to happen,but over the months you will see improvement and have a better out look on life.
Hang in there we are all in the same boat


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

I kinda despair now , can we cry together ?


----------



## Tieuvodanh (Jan 19, 2009)

Go to the countryside and be a farmer. Live peacefully over there with cows, sheep, goats... which love LG smell .


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Tieuvodanh said:


> Go to the countryside and be a farmer. Live peacefully over there with cows, sheep, goats... which love LG smell .


are u from vn :x


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

The smell starts off terrible and you know it's you. You have absolutely no control over it, yet you still find it in yourself to move forward. You start to seclude yourself from social activities and everything around you but yet again you keep on. Even after losing the majority of your friends because you've thought that people wouldn't accept you, you still try to move forward. After a while you become numb to the pain of being alone. That's where I am now and I can honestly say that I am much happier now than I was 2 years ago.


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

I got a dog. Seriously. I got to a low point from being in a relationship with my dream job, to losing it all. My friend whom I reach out to told me to do what I only casually had mentioned in the past, and that was to get a dog. Life's been better with him than without. His gas is far smellier and I can finally feel better about myself.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

Mikeydidit said:


> The smell starts off terrible and you know it's you. You have absolutely no control over it, yet you still find it in yourself to move forward. You start to seclude yourself from social activities and everything around you but yet again you keep on. Even after losing the majority of your friends because you've thought that people wouldn't accept you, you still try to move forward. After a while you become numb to the pain of being alone. That's where I am now and I can honestly say that I am much happier now than I was 2 years ago.


Sucks to hear, but realize that so many people in this world are dependent on others and don't have the mental strength and determination to be self-sufficient. I have no doubt that a majority of us are mentally STRONGER (despite what it may seem) because if you removed this affliction from us, could ANYTHING IN THIS ENTIRE WORLD affect us worse? And yet, look at us, still functioning pretty damn well (although not as well as most people).


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

keep_on_fighting said:


> I got a dog. Seriously. I got to a low point from being in a relationship with my dream job, to losing it all. My friend whom I reach out to told me to do what I only casually had mentioned in the past, and that was to get a dog. Life's been better with him than without. His gas is far smellier and I can finally feel better about myself.


They are truly nature's gift to us. I *love* my kids to death. Two maltipoos. Just turned 2 a couple months ago, brothers adopted at same time. 

What type of dog did you get?


----------

